# fishin'



## cdub (Mar 17, 2007)

While I wish I was up north skiing in all the fabulous snow, there are times when I like living in southern Virginia. The largemouth are biting already! Between me and my two buddies we caught 20 just the other day.


----------



## bwester (Mar 17, 2007)

catch that on a fly?


----------



## dave b (Mar 17, 2007)

Great catch. I cant wait to get out. Last week it reached almost 70 one day, but all my local ponds are still covered with ice. I cant wait to get out. 

I caught a monster last year at a buddies farm pond, and may have to dig out the photo and post.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2007)

Good time to fish as they're coming off the winter cool hungry.


----------



## dave b (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is one from last summer. It still lurks in the pond.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome!

I still have a couple months before the water is warm enough to do all-nighters for catfish. 

Jon


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2007)

nice catch


----------

